# My Siamese Are Getting Back On Track!



## PPVallhunds

Well to make a very long story short, Loganbery gave me her siamese mice to help me with mine however befor i could breed them (they were either preg or with babies when i got them) they caught a respority infection and it spreded to all of the siamese (luckerly the foxes didnt get it) so they all went into isolation and most have to be putdown. The blakc buck picked up quickly and has now been fullfilling his manly duty with my orignal siams, the himmi buck is chilling out at work, and only 3 females remain. 1 orignal and 2 daughters. They allmost got better then got worse again. Overall it took two course of antibitotics but it is now looking good. Today i checked them over and i couldnt hear a sound! If they are still all clear in 2 weeks it will finaly be breeding time for them.

Siamese Adult









Black eyed siamese lighter girl









Black eyed siamese darker girl


----------



## besty74

nice to hear they got better, good luck with breeding them they are gorgeous


----------



## andypandy29us

Glad they seem to be on the mend .... the first pic is gorgeous x


----------



## PPVallhunds

thank you im so excited to breed them finaly and just in time for a new buck im hoping to get in. Heather did a realy good job with them so hopefully i can keep up the good work.


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3

I have always wanted Siamese mice. Sadly they are hard to find around me! There all beautiful! And I love the little boy! Glad to hear there getting better


----------



## PPVallhunds

yeah, i got my first one compleatly by accident when i went to a local breeder for some babies of any colour and she had them, sadl she moved away after so i couldnt get any more fomr her but i was hooked lol


----------



## Au Naturel

Sorry but Siamese doesnt come with black eyes?  CPB do though.

http://hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varieties/siamese_seal_point.html

http://hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varieties/colorpoint_beige.html

Gorgeous mice, especially the first one


----------



## sys15

the first mouse, especially, is beautiful. great pigment on the ears.


----------



## PPVallhunds

Au Naturel said:


> Sorry but Siamese doesnt come with black eyes?  CPB do though.
> 
> http://hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varieties/siamese_seal_point.html
> 
> http://hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varieties/colorpoint_beige.html
> 
> Gorgeous mice, especially the first one


yeah i know there the same thing black eye siamese and colour point baige, but over hear ive hurd it called blakc eye siamese so ive stuck with it. Some colours are called by diffrent names in diffrent contries. 
Colour point baige doesnt have a standard in the NMC but for siamese it does say eyes any colour so i asume thats where the name comes from over here


----------



## Au Naturel

PPVallhunds said:


> yeah i know there the same thing black eye siamese and colour point baige, but over hear ive hurd it called blakc eye siamese so ive stuck with it. Some colours are called by diffrent names in diffrent contries.
> Colour point baige doesnt have a standard in the NMC but for siamese it does say eyes any colour so i asume thats where the name comes from over here


 I didnt know that, good to know


----------



## PPVallhunds

i didnt know about colour point baige untill i saw it on on fin mouse, Also bone use to confuse me untill someoen said it was called cream here lol


----------

